# ALL New ??



## rboseley99 (May 6, 2010)

ALL NEW! Yeah I know it’s all about staying ahead or even with the competition - but I am a little dismayed at the folks in Waterloo. In 08 we had the all new Madone. Total redesign. Best thing since the wheel. Opps - they reinvented their machine in 2010. Seem to have left a few things undone in 08. Now we got it. Easy big guy. 2013 sees the third All New Madone in 6 years. I only find it amusing. I have a 2010 6.9 - love the bike and have no intention of changing. During the Lance days, I really thought Trek was “that” far ahead of others. Truth is - and we all know it - every bike manufacturer in the TDF builds a bike capable of winning. Boils down to a particular bike shop we like and price. :idea:


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

ok...you're just figuring this out now?


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

This is how Capitalism is all about. Trek is creating a demand by 'redesigning' a bike they claim can be further improve. The diehard consumers eats it up and go out and buy the newest version of whatever model of their current bike. Truth is, there won't be any major changes. Maybe some component swap or color scheme variation. All bike companies do the same. I compared my 2011 S2 I brought back in March with the 2012 model and found the only difference is the crank, stem and wheels. Yet, they call it the 'new model' just to get consumers' interest and be in the running as a potential seller through the LBS.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

This is competition. Every other major brand is working as hard as they can to outdo their last model. Cannondale still sells their previous generation model along side the newest thing. Trek's bikes have been significantly improved every generation. The original 5000 series and original Madone was just unusually long lived. People resolve to buy new bikes every year. Some are on the most recent thing, some are on 10+ year old bikes. The brand that has the most cutting edge product at the time earn the sale.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

I agree with you David. When it comes to the point of sale, he with the best design should win. The 2013 has some very notable and compentitive features, like the brake integration and oversize headset, and remains the last of teh majors to still be made in the U.S. which to some (including me) is of value.

"Truth is - and we all know it - every bike manufacturer in the TDF builds a bike capable of winning "

Only Time and (almost) Colnago make anything at all. The rest are made by Giant if you're lucky... 
Kudos to Trek, at least for the high-end models.


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

The odd thing is that the Domane really _is_ cutting edge with that seat tube which is not fixed to the top tube and seat stay junction. 

Also Contador won the Tour on a mid level redesigned 5.2 back in 2007. That bike did have a lot of innovative stuff. The seat mast, the wide bottom bracket and press fit bb shell. The wide down tube. The new fork. It was a nice bike.

I saw a small guy at a Cervelo demo day back in 2008 with the 5.2 and he was complaining it wasn't stiff enough. Just silliness.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

icsloppl said:


> "Truth is - and we all know it - every bike manufacturer in the TDF builds a bike capable of winning "
> 
> Only Time and (almost) Colnago make anything at all. The rest are made by Giant if you're lucky...
> Kudos to Trek, at least for the high-end models.


And even Time's team (Saur-Sojausn) bought Trek Speed Concepts for a few of their riders. Made in the USA is compelling but to me there are also clearly different levels of design and engineering content on offer from the premier brands, regardless of where the bikes are manufactured.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Chris-X said:


> The odd thing is that the Domane really _is_ cutting edge with that seat tube which is not fixed to the top tube and seat stay junction.


Not really... The Volagi (and I'm sure others) have been using the detached post concept for awhile.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

jsedlak said:


> Not really... The Volagi (and I'm sure others) have been using the detached post concept for awhile.


The Volagi moved the seat stays from the back of the seat tube to a few inches down the top tube and the seat tube is still rigidly connected to the top tube. There is more comfort coming from the seat post flexing (plus the flex in the rear triangle it allows). 

The Domane's feature decouples the seat tube from the top tube and stays for flex, while still being braced to them for strength. If a shop near you has one, try it. It goes way beyond curved stays or anything like that.


----------

